# Achieving the "bronze goddess" look with drugstore makeup



## luvsic (Jan 15, 2009)

As much as I'd love to invest in MAC to achieve this look, I just can't afford it at this point in my life (boo.) ladyJ, who has been a wonderful help to me in recommending products to help me achieve a look I want, suggested that I make a thread asking what I need to achieve the "bronze goddess look" using DRUGSTORE products. (when i mean drugstore products I would prefer stuff like *Physician's Formula, Almay, Sonia Kashuk, Maybelline, L'Oreal, Covergirl, and Rimmel* since that is all I have access to where I live) I know summer is a kiss and stretch away but I seriously am borderline obsessed with this look, and I already got a great liquid bronzer from Victoria's Secret as my base (it's shimmery and gives me a nice glow, plus it was on sale for 5 USD from it's usual 20 USD price tag!!!) and some natural looking falsies! All I need are a few more things and I'll be set!! Ladies, please help me out here, I'd appreciate it SO greatly!

First of all, I'll break it down for you. I love this look right here, it's modeled by the lovely *Jessica Burciaga *(I have skimmed that "What makeup is Jessica Burciaga wearing" thread a ton of times!! But she uses MAC a lot, which as I mentioned, I just can't afford right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) I know I already asked about her falsies, lol, and I found a great pair so I am glad about that. Thanks to all you ladies for helping me out on that other thread...













More inspiration to work out...lol

I am Asian, have olive skintone, and am about a *NC25-30 *skintone naturally (this is me guesstimating, I haven't been matched for sure) and about maybe a *NC35-40* skintone when I wear the Victoria's Secret Bronzing Illuminating Face Tint, depending how heavy I put it on. 

1) Does it look like she is using a brown liner??

2) Anyway, I own these eyeshadows at the moment coursey of my sister, who I stole them from, lol. So I think I am fine with the eyeshadow since they all look pretty nice with the bronzer/self tanner I put on my face...

- MAC Amber Lights
- MAC Woodwinked
- NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in FRENCH FRIES
- MAC Ricepaper (as a highlight)

(these will work...right?) Do I need some more eyeshadows to achieve this look or should this be ok?

2) For the *lips*, though, that is what is kind of causing me the most trouble. I don't know what I can use in the drugstore to give me that kind of nude shimmery look. With a tan, especially cause I use that bronzer daily. It looks like she is using a shimmery peach lipstick in the first one and a more pinkish lipgloss in the second. I am interested in owning a peach-ish lipcolor anyway. Any recs? Would it be possible to own a peach-ish lipcolor that could compliment my original skintone and my tanned one? 

3) For blush I am kind of clueless...I know some high-er-end stuff might work, but again, I can't afford it. 

4) Also, as much as I love my VS face tint, it is a small bottle and they have discontinued making it, so I will probably have to start looking up some drugstore liquid bronzers if I want continue achieving the BG look. Any recs? I heard Physician's Formula sells a nice one, but has anyone used it or knows what it's like? 

TIA, I hope some of you are also interested in achieving this look for cheap, if possible


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 15, 2009)

Milani's Touch Of Brown quad is really good for this look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get mine at Target and Walgreens. It comes with a shimmery gold, shimmery bronze, shimmery dark brown (almost plum) and matte taupe-y color (the latter I hate and never use). Though I will say that this quad, minus the ugly matte color, is VERY shimmery so if that's not something you like then you might want to skip it. However I like it very much and this is my go-to quad when doing this look.

It's great that you have Ricepaper! That's what she uses very frequently for a highlight color so on that, I think you're good. She also loves Amber Lights as well.

If you can save some, I'd strongly suggest buying Sunbasque blush from MAC. I'm positive it's what was used here and it's such a great blush! I can't think of a drugstore dupe but would love to know if there is one.

I'm no help with the lips as I've been trying to find a drugstore dupe for the look as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She's either using a brown liner or a bronze shadow under the eyes (if using shadow I'll use the bronze from the Milani quad I mentioned).

For reference I'm also a yellow-olive NC25-30. Oh and one last thing, since we're considerably lighter than her, it won't look *as* natural or sunkissed as it would on her but it's still very pretty.

ETA: Did some searching and it seems like Physicians Formula Baked Blush in Baked Ginger/Baked Cocoa are supposedly decent sunbasque dupes


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 17, 2009)

Revlon ''Silver City Pink'' looks alot like her lips on me. I have it and love it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. (dont be fooled by the silver in the name either, its actually warm)I've been buying it for a few years now!


----------



## seabird (Jan 17, 2009)

i LOVE this look so much, but i'm blonde and so it doesn't work as well! i dislike being brunette because i feel it makes me look super pale. i just have to play on pale pink lips and smokey eyes.

for the lips, rimmel and maybelline are probably your best bets. maybelline do lots of nude shades, and my friend has a great one from rimmel in a purple tube.


----------



## luvsic (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone! I can't wait to try this out for summer!!

MissMocha, I am about an NC25-30 naturally...with some bronzer I think I turn a little darker, like an NC35-ish...do you think that color it will still look ok on my skintone? I tend to turn a LITTLE orange-y with hthe bronzer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *sniff* (but it's not too bad...) yet I don't want to look frosted, I tried on a few lipglosses (including victoria's secret "shy" and "whisper" on my work break) and they looked really frosty on me. That could be an issue with any product with shimmer in it though. 

the thing that sucks for me is that you can't try out drugstore products...they're packaged and i'm not going to be one of those people who rip open the packaging to see what's inside  (even though I secretly wish I could..)


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 20, 2009)

I bought Silver City Pink today. Personally I'd say it's a touch on the cool side but can absolutely be worn with warm looks. I really love the color so thanks for the rec MissMocha! Though to be honest, I think her lips are more of a coral shade. But again it's still a great color!


----------



## luvsic (Jan 20, 2009)

Now I really want to try this out (silver city pink)

I agree about the coral shade lipstick on jessica...but I feel like it's more of a nude coral.

I found a nude shade, but it's more appropriate for summer...it's RIMMEL'S "birthday suit." It's definitely better for summer though, it's kind of a brownish-nude with coral flecks in it. It kind of blends in with my skintone sometimes in certain lightings, but for the most part I think it is a pretty color.

I think now I am looking for a pink-ish nude colored lipstick that's not too frosty. 

Dreamergirl or MissMocha, is silver city pink too bright? I just don't want it to be blinding pink...because I saw it in the tube at WalMart and it looked glimmering disco ball bright.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have Birthday Suit as well. It's nice and used to be my 'my lips but better' go-to lipstick but not so much these days. It's very brown like you said and brings out the yellow in my teeth big time! Maybe it will look better when I get tan this summer but I'll have to wait and see.

Silver City Pink isn't too bright IMO. It seems really bright but it applies sheer. It does have a silvery reflection (mirror-like) but I wouldn't call it disco ball status 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can swatch it for you tonight or tomorrow if you like.


----------



## luvsic (Jan 22, 2009)

dreamergirl,

yeah that's how i feel too...i mean i feel like it's the kind of lipstick which would look good on a great tan, but since it is winter where i live i usually just mix some bronzer in with my moisturizer so I don't get a fake bake look. so i just use enough bronzer to give me a glow, and unfortunately since i am a little on the paler side in the winter (isnt everyone?) and don't frequent beds I am definitely putting this one away until I get some sun.

thank you for that! i would love it if you could swatch it..i know drugstore stuff isn't expensive but at the same time I really am pinching my pennies as much as possible, and i already got birthday suit, so if I want to invest in another good lipstick I want to see if it is the best thing for me before I buy it and can't return it.

Also: Is it good for kind of a nude-pink color (nothing too frosty or metallic)? Or are there better options in a drugstore? I think that is what I am looking for now a little bit...either a nude-pink color or a nude-peach color. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: I heard APRICOT FANTASY by revlon is also good (but is it more peach or orange?)...so i might give that one a go.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 28, 2009)

Alright, so I've been playing around with Silver City Pink and think it may not be the best color for me :/ In natural light it's very frosty, which I'm not too fond of. I still think it looks nice when very sheerly applied, and topped with a gloss really tones down the frost factor. However I don't think I will be reaching for this often. It will be interesting to see how it looks over the summer though, but right now I don't think it flatters my skin tone.

Anyway sorry for the delay but here are the swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't swatch them on my lips because I currently have a healing scab (I really, really need to stop chewing my lips) so I've spared you the horror. Sorry in advance for the lighting :/


----------



## aleksis210 (Jan 30, 2009)

I just wanted to add that her makeup artist told me she very rarely wears false lashes as she LOVES Loreal voluminous mascara...thought that might help!


----------



## luvsic (Mar 4, 2009)

Dreamergirl,

THANK YOU!! I actually did not end up buying silver-city pink, I thought it way too bright when I looked at it at the store. I ended up buying a Covergirl lipstick actually, called "In the Nude." It's very pretty but a very drying lipstick. but very matte and compliments my skintone a lot I am thinking of just investing at MAC at this point...get matched or something if I save enough money. My sister has some really good bronzers she said she'll give me when she comes back... 

I think recently Jessica hasn't been wearing her falsies..but she used to a lot. She's beautiful either way, but in some of the pictures it's def. apparent she wears them a lot


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 4, 2009)

Why not try going to a CCO instead to cut back on the cost if you want MAC now?


----------



## luvsic (Mar 5, 2009)

What's a CCO? :/ 

<-- clueless


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_What's a CCO? :/ 

<-- clueless_

 
Cosmetic Company Outlet. If there's one near you, you can pick up MAC for about 30% off.


----------



## luvsic (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh wow, I'll definitely see if there's one in my area..I'd love that!


----------

